# Meadow creek SQ 36 vs American bbq systems All Star model  vs Lang patio 36



## mfalto (Nov 9, 2013)

I want to buy a backyard smoker.  Im looking at the Meadow creek SQ 36, American bbq Systems All Star model and the Lang patio 36.  I would like to hear from you if you have experience on any of these and any recommendation you have.  thanks


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 9, 2013)

I have used the langs and they are easy to use and quality units


----------



## mfalto (Nov 9, 2013)

Can you primarily use lump charcoal for heat  with some wood chunks added for smoking, or do you have to use small wood splits to generate sufficient heat.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 9, 2013)

mfalto said:


> Can you primarily use lump charcoal for heat  with some wood chunks added for smoking, or do you have to use small wood splits to generate sufficient heat.



Yes you can use lump


----------



## mfalto (Nov 9, 2013)

What did you generally use to fuel your lang.  Ive been told its takes a lot of fuel to heat up a lang since they are quarter inch steel and have a reverse flow baffle.  Any truth to that from your perspective?


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 10, 2013)

once its heated up it doesnt take much to keep them going. 1 small split of wood a hour.

Just use a weed burner to help get it heated up then maintain with lump


----------



## mfalto (Nov 10, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## mfalto (Nov 18, 2013)

Is it easy to maintain a low temp like 225 without lots of smoke?


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 19, 2013)

yup


----------

